# Am I the Last to Know?



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

Went out for a nice ride today, my normal City/Marin County loop. Got across the Bridge and started up Conzleman for the climb to the top...DENIED!!! Halfway up at the turnoff, road closed. Apparently there is some sort of road construction going on. The road is closed to all and in big letters...NO BIKES. I love that view at the top, and it's a great climb. I hope they get this wrapped up fast. That is one of my major therapy spots.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Never ridden it, but there is some info on it here.


----------



## PFriscia (Apr 21, 2005)

The lady I talked to said it would be closed until October.


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

PFriscia said:


> The lady I talked to said it would be closed until October.


 :yikes: :mad2: :yikes: :mad2: :yikes: :mad2: :yikes: :mad2: :yikes: :mad2:


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's the project web site:
http://www.projectheadlands.gov/projectarea.htm


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

I was one of the last 5 to ride up it and upload the results to Strava: http://www.strava.com/segments/229781/athletes?filter=rides


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah I checked the website, it's closed until October. This is going to be rough. I'm going to have to figure out a way to tweak my ride, that was a key component. I wish I'd known it was closing, I would have really enjoyed my last time at the top I love that view. It's going to be hard going the summer months without.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Ya, a four year project. The only company doing well on stimulus money is ghilotti brothers paving. Sure has made some terrible roads into nice cycling routes... You could descend McCullough and ride out to the beach, turn around and then climb back out. Not the same as Hawk Hill but it's something.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

I too am really saddened by no Conzelman all summer long. The descent on the backside toward Rodeo Beach is always worth the climb to the top.

There is always San Bruno Mtn. for a SF local climbing route. 

Also, I have been trying to conquer Clipper up from Noe Valley to the top @ Portola, then ride up to the top of Twin Peaks. That climb up Clipper is very steep.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

centurionomega said:


> That climb up Clipper is very steep.


About 2x steeper than Hawk Hill: 

http://www.strava.com/segments/545754


----------

